# FreeBSD 10 mention on El Reg



## tanked (Jan 20, 2014)

Don't particularly like the tone of the article but at least theres a mention:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/01/20 ... d_laptops/


----------



## sossego (Jan 21, 2014)

A few things such as

 Misinformation from many as usual.
 People talking without experience.
 The usual gang of idiots.
 Only a few informed individuals.


----------



## throAU (Jan 22, 2014)

Shrug.  Seems reasonably factual to me:  let's face it, FreeBSD is not the ideal laptop operating system, and its market share IS fairly small.  And no, 10.0 is not going to be a must have for someone already running something else.

I do really like FreeBSD and it is my network OS of choice, but that doesn't alter reality.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 22, 2014)

Someone commented:


> Ooh you meant 'consumer' desktop. Snarf. No I don't think the FreeBSD project has even seriously had that use case in mind.


Which nails the part that many people don't get. The reason for running FreeBSD is not based on the number of other people using it. Funny how that seems to be a difficult concept.


----------



## zspider (Jan 24, 2014)

OJ said:
			
		

> Someone commented:
> 
> 
> > Ooh you meant 'consumer' desktop. Snarf. No I don't think the FreeBSD project has even seriously had that use case in mind.
> ...



People also don't seem to understand that not every operating system is meant to be a desktop, especially since security and convenience, by nature, don't seem to mix well.


----------

